# Hose Bib supply line "reno"



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I hate hitting my hose with the mower and decided to get a hose reel. I might as well get a quality reel, so I picked up the Eley hose reel. Since the quality reel, I figured I might as well get quality hose. Since I'm getting quality hose, I might as well get larger diameter. Since hose size is bigger, I might as well upgrade the supply line to match it. Logic undeniably valid and sound. :lol:

My main water supply line is 1". I'm getting 1" (or 3/4") hose. The supply to my bib is 1/2" and a short ~7' run.

QUESTION: Since it's a short run, how much improvement would I get out of upgrading to 1" diameter?

This all stemmed from this thread which has been rattling in my head all winter: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14070&hilit=i+got+a+new+hose


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NoslracNevok said:


> QUESTION: Since it's a short run, how much improvement would I get out of upgrading to 1" diameter?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'd say that just depends on your flow rate...


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I'll be checking my PSI and flow rate when I get home.

It's also hard to find 1" bibb/spigots. (yet alone w 1/4 turn). Best I can find are out of my price zone wall hydrants:
https://www.menards.com/main/plumbing/valves/hose-bibbs-wall-faucets-wall-hydrants/c-19519.htm?queryType=allItems&Spec_NominalSize_facet=1+inch

and lame helicopter bibbs:
https://www.ferguson.com/category/valves/hose-bibbs/_/N-zbq542Zzbqj7i

Anyone have a good idea to find one?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NoslracNevok said:


> QUESTION: Since it's a short run, how much improvement would I get out of upgrading to 1" diameter?


This doesn't directly answer your question, but here is a chart that will let you compare pressure loss per linear foot (psi/ft) for various copper tube sizes at different flow rates:








And here is a table that shows pressure losses per 100ft of pex at different flow rates:

​
You should be able to use these (or similar) charts/tables to estimate how much less pressure drop you would realize by up-sizing a certain length of pipe.

On the valve, I think you could probably get by just fine with something like this 3/4" full port hose bibb. As I recall, the Eley Hose Reel fittings and gooseneck are only designed at 3/4" full flow, so connecting it to a 3/4" full port hose bibb would have a minimal impact on your setup. Note it does not offer any frost protection, so you would definitely want to have a way to shut it off somewhere back inside your basement during the winter.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I've 67 static psi, and 10 gpm. (Turned down the pressure regulator during my backyard Reno.)

Thanks John, I'm defiantly going forward with the supply line upgrade.

Yep, 3/4" is what Eley uses 


3/4" spigot it is, excited for the quarter turn ball valve.


----------

